# Looking To Buy sports cards



## Summer School (Aug 10, 2011)

Baseball, Basketball or Football cards to start my son’s card collection. Thank you for considering.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RedJada (Jun 21, 2009)

Summer School said:


> Baseball, Basketball or Football cards to start my son’s card collection. Thank you for considering.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Where are you located?


----------



## Lil' Rob (Apr 11, 2004)

Any interest in non-sports cards?


----------



## Erick Cyders (Mar 13, 2017)

I have compete sets for baseballl, football and backetball. say 87-94


----------



## Summer School (Aug 10, 2011)

Sorry- no interest in non sports cards. Ty


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Summer School (Aug 10, 2011)

Erick- I’ll pm you. Ty


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crg (Dec 7, 2006)

Lil' Rob said:


> Any interest in non-sports cards?


What kind of non sports cards?


----------



## Lil' Rob (Apr 11, 2004)

crg said:


> What kind of non sports cards?


I'll have to dig them out...I know I've got a couple of un-opened boxes Gulf War cards, one of which is miniature cards...been boxed up for over 20 years...

I think I still have some sports stuff as well, but haven't been home in two weeks to check yet...if I do, I'll offer them up to the original poster first.


----------

